# Java Chat mit HTML Cleint



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo an alle.
ich weiss, das ist hier ein Java Forum, ich weiss aber nicht, wo ich sonst noch diese Frage stellen kann, ausserdem kenne n sich Java-Entwickler am besten damit aus.
Ich kann zwar einigermassen gut oder schlecht programmieren, in Java bin aber neu. ich habe es trotzdem geschafft 
einen Chat-Server zu bastelln. Das funtioniert ganz gut mit einem Applet als Cleint.

Seitdem es HTTP 1 gibt, kann man auch auf Applet verziechten. und da habe ich Probleme
Erst mal lesen
Mit Firefox funktioniert das nur dann, wenn ich einen Content-lenght als Header schicke, beim einem chat weiss man doch den Content-lenght nicht.
Mit IE funktioniert das.

Wie kann ich denn mit dem Browser eine Nachricht an den Server schicken? Wenn ich eine Postabfrage mache, dann geht doch die Verbindung verloren.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das gut erklären können .

Danke in Voraus


----------



## meez (14. Jan 2005)

?

Warum soltest du nicht wissen, wie lange der Content ist, den du verschickst...?
Du hälst die Connection doch hoffentlich nicht die ganze Zeit offen...


----------



## foobar (14. Jan 2005)

> Wie kann ich denn mit dem Browser eine Nachricht an den Server schicken? Wenn ich eine Postabfrage mache, dann geht doch die Verbindung verloren.



Google mal nach server push oder client pull


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2005)

Doch, ich möchte die Connection die ganze Zeit offen lassen. Mit einem Aplett bleibt doch auch auch die Connection immer offen.


----------

